
Sorry Zuck, Entrepreneurs Deserve Better Role Models - Chikodi
http://prtipsforstartups.com/role-models/
======
billyjobob
You could say the same about almost anyone who runs a large corporation or
government. The desire for wealth and power is inversely proportionate to
moral rectitude. Douglas Adams wrote: _It is a well known fact that those
people who most want to rule people are, ipso facto, those least suited to do
it. To summarize the summary: anyone who is capable of getting themselves made
President should on no account be allowed to do the job._

If Zuckerberg had been a nice guy Facebook wouldn't be where it is today. You
might think: "Steve Jobs didn't _need_ to park his Ferrari in handicapped
spaces for Apple to be successful. Surely he could have built a business
without shouting at his staff and stealing from his friends." But the truth is
if he wasn't the sort of asshole who parks in handicapped spaces, Apple would
have disappeared decades ago.

I'm sure there are some good people gaining success in the capitalist system,
and maybe even hoping to change the system from the inside, which seems to be
what this article is advocating. But most see it's a cesspool and stay the
hell out of it.

------
trstowell
On iPhone Safari,iOS 7.0.3, your newsletter pop up obscures the entire site
for me, and I'm not able to move the screen in any way to get to the 'no thank
you' or 'x' out of the dialog.

